# Help! Female goat losing weight rapidly!



## rlhounds (Sep 16, 2011)

My 'Lucy' is losing weight, her spine sticks up about 2 inches, I can see her ribs and hip bones clearly, her neck is quite thin. She doesn't seem interested in hay but comes out for bread. I've dewormed her with Strongid. I rescued her 4 years ago, no background on her at all. I've looked at her teeth and they are good, no spaces or decay yet so I'm guessing she is 5-6 yrs old. She is not spayed. I have a male, neutered miniature in with her, I'm not sure if this was ever an issue but he is forever butting her belly, I worried if he would ever permanently harm her. This picture attached is not a recent one.

Please any suggestions or hints as to what to do next..I don't want to lose her:sigh::tear:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What is her temp? She may need a vet to look at her.


----------



## rlhounds (Sep 16, 2011)

good idea! I'll take her temp asap


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

I would at least get a vet to run a fecal on her if you don't want to take her in. Then the vet (or people on here) can tell you what to deworm her with. Dewormers work best when you match the appropriate wormer to the types of worms that you are dealing with.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Rectal temperature? FAMACHA score? 

Give her an injection of B-Complex.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Maybe it's her markings, or I'm just seeing her picture wrong.....is that a lump on the front of her chest?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good suggestions.

We do need a temp.


----------



## rlhounds (Sep 16, 2011)

So the vet came and took blood...but didn't say much else. Her temperature is 39C - 103F....which is normal. Her poops are very tiny and almost black..close to it. I brought her in the house today and fed her carrots, apples and some bread and she seems starving. Just now I seperated her from the male and will try her on some hay to see if she eats it..


----------



## rlhounds (Sep 16, 2011)

She walks to her hay, smells it then walks away. Both sides of her stomach are still very huge. And she keeps reguritating something and chews on it for a bit..and also, she keeps swallowing a lot. Oh and also, her stomach seems to be contracting..tightening up.


----------



## rlhounds (Sep 16, 2011)

The lump that you thought is just her brisket... I've felt all along her neck looking for abscesses and such and it all seems fine..


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like a possibility that she has internal injury from being hit. Black stool can be a sign of blood in stool.


----------



## rlhounds (Sep 16, 2011)

39C or 103F so pretty normal


----------



## rlhounds (Sep 16, 2011)

oh wow...and that's what I've been wondering if my miniature goat finally caused her to rupture something... they are still separated. I mashed up her poop in my hands and looked with magnifying glass but just saw hay in it. I was thinking they were small because she hasn't been eating any hay at all.


----------



## anawhitfield (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm with ksalvagno. I would suspect injuries from being hit. Also, she could be depressed because of all the bullying.
I would definitely separate her to give her time to heal physically and emotionally.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I do agree as well.


----------



## rlhounds (Sep 16, 2011)

Well so far so good, she ate some hay tonight...Yayy!! They are still separated and she spends most of her time in her house. I've been giving her B complex and iron everyday and she just about takes my arm off for her treats of carrot and apples! What do you guys think of giving her a few slices of bread? Or does it bloat her too much?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would not give bread. Has no nutritional value. Give her alfalfa pellets.


----------



## rlhounds (Sep 16, 2011)

I will buy her some tomorrow from the feed store. Thank you all so much...I'm praying and hoping she gets through this:fireworks:artygoat:


----------



## rlhounds (Sep 16, 2011)

approx how much alfalfa pellets should I give her while she is recovering like this?


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Start out with a small amount of alfalfa pellets if she has not had any alfalfa recently. Maybe a cup full per feeding and increase it every day. If she has been eating alfalfa all along, give her what she will eat. ( I would say in 15 min to a half hour) . Offer it frequently.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.


----------



## rlhounds (Sep 16, 2011)

She ate about 2 cups then came running when I got hay for the male in the other yard. So I gave her a half a flake of hay too, this is all so exciting for me!!! I'm going to be looking for signs of weight gain now.

I'm just wondering now..if in fact she was depressed and possibly in pain from the bullying from the male, will I have to keep them separated all the time now? I'm running out of yards for all my animals..


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I would keep her separated until she is back to full health and strength. Then figure out who would be a good pen mate for her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.


----------



## rlhounds (Sep 16, 2011)

I only have the 2 goats as they are pets.. I just find it a shame that they need to be separated from now on. What's your opinion on that I'm wondering, because I've always heard that they need company for each other because they are 'herd' animals..but now have to be apart. I'm feeling bad for the little bully now because he just sits in the small yard and doesn't say a peep...looking lonely.. But quiet frankly, Lucy doesn't seem to care that she only has the dogs for company now.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is hard to see that, but it is best for the doe. You can get him a wether buddy.


----------



## rlhounds (Sep 16, 2011)

Thank you all again for your help, I love that there is this place that we can go when questions about our beloved pets..need answers or suggestions.
My Lucy passed this afternoon..guess it was just meant to be. :angelgoat: Thank you again to all.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry you lost her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm so sorry


----------

